# oil filter size



## pobrien88 (Mar 24, 2008)

ok so i went to autozone to get a new filter and oil and my question is this. the new filters for the 1.8t should be bigger right? as vw recommends? well the gti is the regular size one but then i looked up the 1.8t passat and that thing is huge!! is that the size i should be using? its cheaper to buy at autozone than the dealer. also, that size filter(passat) should fit the gti fine even though its not on the parts list right? thanks.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

the larger 1.8t filter for the Passat is in direct response to the sludging issue that plagued the longitudinal 1.8ts.
...so the larger filter fits, and gives you additional oil capacity, which is a good thing.


----------



## pobrien88 (Mar 24, 2008)

ok. im gonna go return the one i got and pick up the bigger one for my gti then. thanks!


----------



## brian213 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Which year's Passat filter is larger? (what year did the size change occur?)
Will that larger one still fit the 2003 GTI?'
Thanks,
-Brian


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_the larger 1.8t filter for the Passat is in direct response to the sludging issue that plagued the longitudinal 1.8ts.
...so the larger filter fits, and gives you additional oil capacity, which is a good thing.

As if 1 pint of additional oil will make a difference. The important thing is OCI, IMO.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (brian213)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian213* »_Will that larger one still fit the 2003 GTI?'

It will fit on the mount, but the space in your car will be the limiting factor. I would hate to do it myself.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_the larger 1.8t filter for the Passat is in direct response to the sludging issue that plagued the longitudinal 1.8ts.
...so the larger filter fits, and gives you additional oil capacity, which is a good thing.

too bad it still didn't help.
they needed a bigger oil pan and would have beneifted from an external oil cooler from factory rather than heatsoaking the oil in the craptastic coolant fed cooler.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_too bad it still didn't help.
they needed a bigger oil pan and would have beneifted from an external oil cooler from factory rather than heatsoaking the oil in the craptastic coolant fed cooler.

Wow, can you read minds?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_
Wow, can you read minds?























they call me Miss Cleo


----------



## robb. (Feb 28, 2007)

i use the larger oil filter on my 2001 1.8T. it's kind of a hassle, but it's not too bad. i just used the last one i had, and i might change back to the smaller filter. i assume the difference is more in my head than in actual performance.
i bought mine at germanfilters.com. that has to be cheaper than the dealer and better than whatever fram they have at autozone.
robb.


----------

